# Nikon D3100, Filters, Lens, Backdrops



## crissyanon (Dec 9, 2010)

I just purchased the Nikon D3100 and wanted to know some good lens and filters to get for some one just getting into photography. I don't want to spend a lot of money so if anyone knows a great affordable place to buy equipment from that would be great!
I was also looking at digital backdrops but have no clue how to use them or what too look for when buying them. I have Adobe CS5 and want to create some good photos with new camera & the digital backdrops. I did read I would need a green screen if I want to use the digital backdrops and once again I'm not sure what to buy or look for when getting one.


----------



## redtippmann (Dec 9, 2010)

I get my stuff from adorama.com, and a good second lens to get would be a nikon 50mm f/1.8. You might be tempted to get a cheap 3rd party lens but really try and stick to OEM products... And don't get tiffen filters!

As far as backgrounds go, lastolite makes a portable croma key background. I never used it but I trust lastolite to make a good product.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 9, 2010)

As a basic suggestion before buying other gear, try to deepen your knowledge of what you have (i.e. shoot, shoot, shoot). This will help you in buying what you really need instead of what is just offered. 
This is said by one with a small collection of old lenses...


----------



## Geaux (Dec 9, 2010)

Step 1:  Read your manual
Step 2:  Read it again
Step 3:  Shoot shots with your camera
Step 4:  Refer to manual with new questions after shooting.

Seriously though, shoot your new camera before going all in on stuff.  Who knows, you might not like it and be stuck with all that gear.


----------



## redtippmann (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah +1 for waiting... I waited more than a year before I got a new lens. (worth the wait!)


----------

